# WW1 digs



## flyboys90 (Dec 8, 2014)

This Tuesday Dec 9th at 9 pm on Yesterday ch 19 "Unearthing World War1" from the clips it looks interesting and maybe worth a view.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw a program some time back looking at various trenches which had been used during WW1 and they were incredibly complex with loads of rooms, exits and storage areas. Was a really impressive program and well worth watching!


----------

